# All the ladies with MULTIPLE beauty box subscriptions... ;D



## scrapsugargypsy (May 2, 2012)

Having just discovered the world of monthly beauty boxes, it's really fun going through and seeing all the reviews of the different companies! I can definitely say that these boxes are hit or miss... but a lot of people are subscribed to multiple beauty boxes! I'll admit, I just subscribed to BeatuyArmy, BirchBox and MyGlam! 

So my question for you beauty addicts out there is: which boxes are you subscribed to and what's your favorite?

I'd love to hear from people that have had their subscriptions for a while, and aren't basing their fav's on the first box they got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and I've only listed US boxes for the poll, since that's all I have access to!)


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

You might not want to call the general MuT population glammies, just an fyi.


----------



## calexxia (May 2, 2012)

AMEN! (To the "calling MUT users glammies could be a bad idea" thing)


----------



## amygab1126 (May 2, 2012)

Add the QVC version of the New Beauty Test Tube. I have 7 subs and that one's my favorite!


----------



## Totem (May 2, 2012)

I've been subbing to Testtube for over four years now and like it the best. My fave 'monthly' is Eco Emi which was my first sub.


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (May 2, 2012)

I've seen reviews on that one, it looks awesome! Better products than most, so you get what you pay for I guess!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 3, 2012)

I have had Birchbox, MyGlam, Sample Society, Sindulge, Julep Maven, Conscious Box, Green Grab Bag, BeautyBox 5, and myplatinumbox.

My favorite by far is Birchbox!  I've gotten the biggest variety, consistently highest quality brands/products, and the best service and perks from them.


----------



## sleepykat (May 3, 2012)

Birchbox is my favorite so far, because it has been very consistent and I already earned enough points to get free products. I also received a free sponsored box full of deluxe size Vichy products, so that was awesome. I absolutely LOVED my Sample Society and Conscious Box items, but I have only received one box from each so far. I loved my Julep box and my Sindulge box, but each were only a penny, so one product that I liked would have been a good score for me. I am very excited for my free Glossybox coming up. My free Love with Food box was pretty cool, but I would rather have beauty items. BeautyFix was an amazing deal and lots of fun; the products are mostly full size. BeautyFix is quarterly, so it feels expensive to pay at one time, but evens out over the 3 months.

Honestly, trading is my favorite thing so far.

The subscription services are so subjective. I wouldn't have known from reading on here which services I would like, since people rave over boxes that I don't care for and complain about boxes that make me drool.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 3, 2012)

Birchbox for Monthly and QVC edition of NewBeauty Testube for quarterly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (May 3, 2012)

Wow, you've tried a lot, that's awesome!!! Thanks for your feedback, I'm so glad I signed up for birchbox!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have had Birchbox, MyGlam, Sample Society, Sindulge, Julep Maven, Conscious Box, Green Grab Bag, BeautyBox 5, and myplatinumbox.
> 
> My favorite by far is Birchbox!  I've gotten the biggest variety, consistently highest quality brands/products, and the best service and perks from them.


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for all that info!!! I was thinking of trying julep but just got the whole gelish system so I don't have much need for regular nail polishes anymore. You're definitely right, it's all very subjective... I'm just looking for decent quality products. You'll have to let me know how you like SS and CB, I really debated on getting those two! I like the idea of getting samples from sustainable and conscious companies, but you never know what you're going to get! 



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox is my favorite so far, because it has been very consistent and I already earned enough points to get free products. I also received a free sponsored box full of deluxe size Vichy products, so that was awesome. I absolutely LOVED my Sample Society and Conscious Box items, but I have only received one box from each so far. I loved my Julep box and my Sindulge box, but each were only a penny, so one product that I liked would have been a good score for me. I am very excited for my free Glossybox coming up. My free Love with Food box was pretty cool, but I would rather have beauty items. BeautyFix was an amazing deal and lots of fun; the products are mostly full size. BeautyFix is quarterly, so it feels expensive to pay at one time, but evens out over the 3 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 3, 2012)

Oh, I absolutely love Conscious Box, you should give it a shot!  It is pricey, but I love getting so many different kinds of things.


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (May 4, 2012)

Fabulous, thanks for the suggestion!!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I absolutely love Conscious Box, you should give it a shot!  It is pricey, but I love getting so many different kinds of things.


----------



## sleepykat (May 6, 2012)

My brother and I received our mystery box from Conscious Box, and loved it. That's our second beloved box from them. It's a variety of types of products. Probably a 1/4 of it were beauty items.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 15, 2012)

Birchbox is still my favorite because of the points system. I have over 700 points now but not sure what to get.. so I may have to give it a few more months and then just place a big order. I hope I enjoy GlossyBox as much as BB. Sample Society is ok, first 2 months were great IMO but last month, not so much.


----------



## Christi Z (May 15, 2012)

Right now you can sign up for Julep under someones referral for a penny for the 1st month. You could then cancel or just continuously skip months until a month has the polishes you like.


----------



## LydiaNichole (May 16, 2012)

Eco-Emi is my favorite of the monthly services I've tried so far! I really love the products they put in their boxes! (In a non-monthly box, my hands down favorite is the Allure Summer Beauty Box: it was incredible! I think they're going to have a Fall/Winter one, so stay tuned! Mine had over $300 of products for only about $50! I saw a review on it a year ago and waited to order one this past April; it was worth every penny.) 

-My favorite pet-themed box is: BarBox! My dogs have loved everything so far; I started out with a 3mo subscription, but I will probably go yearly with that one since it's so great! 

I've ordered and am waiting to try: Birchbox, GlossyBox, LoveWithFood (promo), BeautyFix (promo), FitBox (free).

I've already tried: New Beauty Test Tube (It was good, but they substituted the two samples I wanted without giving me notice; I may try the QVC one in the future), Sample Society (cancelled after my first box; disliked it!), Julep: I got my first box dirt cheap so it was worth it! In general though, I don't feel that it's worth the price without a promo deal, unless you just really want a certain shade.

(In the future I'm considering: Bellismo, Green Grab Bag, and Conscious Box, and a few others!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caryatid (May 20, 2012)

PoshPod.

No really, Birchbox is a little inconsistent, but the best overall.


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eco-Emi is my favorite of the monthly services I've tried so far! I really love the products they put in their boxes! (In a non-monthly box, my hands down favorite is the Allure Summer Beauty Box: it was incredible! I think they're going to have a Fall/Winter one, so stay tuned! Mine had over $300 of products for only about $50! I saw a review on it a year ago and waited to order one this past April; it was worth every penny.)
> 
> ...


 You mentioned fitbox being free? I just googoled them and it's looking like they're $10/month to sample different fitness supplements (something I'd totally love as a triathlete and marathon runner!) It says fitbox but is at myplatinumbox.com, am I looking at the right one? Thanks!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *scrapsugargypsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *scrapsugargypsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You mentioned fitbox being free? I just googoled them and it's looking like they're $10/month to sample different fitness supplements (something I'd totally love as a triathlete and marathon runner!) It says fitbox but is at myplatinumbox.com, am I looking at the right one? Thanks!!!


 Right website, and there was a promo code that made it free, not sure if the code is still valid


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 28, 2012)

Does anybody get CraveBox? I saw box openings for it on YouTube in May, and it looked really great, but I haven't seen anything else about it. Nobody I'm subscribed to on YouTube did a CraveBox May Review or anything. I am kind of disappointed because I want to see what they thought of the products that came in the box. I will probably search on YouTube for May 2012 CraveBox review in a little bit. Is CraveBox worth the price? I am considering trying it out.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anybody get CraveBox? I saw box openings for it on YouTube in May, and it looked really great, but I haven't seen anything else about it. Nobody I'm subscribed to on YouTube did a CraveBox May Review or anything. I am kind of disappointed because I want to see what they thought of the products that came in the box. I will probably search on YouTube for May 2012 CraveBox review in a little bit. Is CraveBox worth the price? I am considering trying it out.


 I have been on the waitlist for about 2 months now, so if you are considering joining, I would suggest you get on the waitlist now. You can still decide later not to subscribe (when they invite you to).


----------



## bloo (Jun 28, 2012)

I have Birchbox, Glossybox, Influenster and Julep currently, but I have also done BeautyArmy and MyGlam.

First of all I am a polish freak so saying Julep is my fav is pretty easy. But I can't really just say that it is. I do love getting polish most of all in any subscription. Why I said Julep is because you can choose which box you want, can add on other colors and skip if you want to. You can't say that about a lot of other boxes. What makes me hesitant to say it's my favorite is because it's just polish and sometimes i want more variety.

I don't want to really weight in on Glossybox just yet as the company just started here in the US and I have only gotten one box.

Birchbox is my fav right now out of monthly beauty boxes that have a mixture of nail, skin and makeup. Sometimes the boxes are hit or miss, but they have more quality products than either BeautyArmy or MyGlam had. I also love their point system. Each box you are pretty much getting 5 bucks back.

I do love influenster. It's free in the sense of money, but you do have to work for your box and you don't get every one. I understand why and my first box had great products. It's a great service for those who can't afford a monthly one.


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Birchbox, Glossybox, Influenster and Julep currently, but I have also done BeautyArmy and MyGlam.
> 
> ...


 I got julep for one month but cancelled because I started using the gelish system, so I have no use for regular polishes anymore. They do seem to be really nice polishes though, and I liked their pedi cream! I like birchbox a lot and did the same as you: cancelled BA and MG.  I just joined glossybox and have been stalking my email account waiting for a shipping confirmation! I'll definitely be excited to see if glossybox lives up to the rave! As far as influenster, I joined a while back and have been doing all the surveys/badges I can and am not getting boxes... Guess it's just luck of the draw?


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (Jun 28, 2012)

> Have you checkod out klutchclub? Theres a thread about it and some of us have gotten the April, May and now June boxes. Its 18.00 a month but so far the boxes are worth the money.
> 
> You can also google it to find reviews.


  I went to their site and looked up what they included in the past month's boxes, I really like what I see!!! Too bad the gift cards are to fairly expensive websites. Guess that's the point though, get you spending more money!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really like that it's natural and fitness-focused samples though, thanks for the heads up!! Might have to do that one!


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anybody get CraveBox? I saw box openings for it on YouTube in May, and it looked really great, but I haven't seen anything else about it. Nobody I'm subscribed to on YouTube did a CraveBox May Review or anything. I am kind of disappointed because I want to see what they thought of the products that came in the box. I will probably search on YouTube for May 2012 CraveBox review in a little bit. Is CraveBox worth the price? I am considering trying it out.


 I don't have cravebox but have looked into them. They seem a bit like MG, you don't really know which month's you'll get something killer and others will probably be duds,,, Their first month had laundry stuff, markers, snacks.... Its more of a variety but you can get samples of the home stuff pretty easily (like I get a lot of free samples from freeflys.com, all home stuff, body care or snacks. Granted you may have to wait a couple months to receive them, but hey, its free!) If you're looking for a variety box, I've heard AWESOME things about conscious box. A bit more expensive, but I've been told you get a ton of stuff and a great variety.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jun 28, 2012)

This is my first month and I signed up for:

My Glam

Test Tube

Conscious

Julep Maven (only one I've rec'd so far and I love the introductory kit)

Beauty Army

and I'm waiting for an invitation from Birchbox.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 28, 2012)

Welcome, Claudia!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 29, 2012)

I subscribe to Birchbox and Eco-Emi, and recently added New Beauty Testtube but haven't received my first one yet. 

I've got to say, I like Birchbox and Eco-Emi equally well.  I think both are quality, and I've discovered items from each that I've gone on to purchase and enjoy using.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *scrapsugargypsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You mentioned fitbox being free? I just googoled them and it's looking like they're $10/month to sample different fitness supplements (something I'd totally love as a triathlete and marathon runner!) It says fitbox but is at myplatinumbox.com, am I looking at the right one? Thanks!!!


 Yup it was free; not sure if it still is though, sorry! It was sent in a white box that said "myplatinumbox". Honestly, most of the things in there were energy-drink/supplements, which I can't have because of some heart issues. They also sent a pack of what I can only assume is knock-off version of Viagra haha. I'm giving the box to one of my guy friends; the only thing I kept out of it was a chocolate protein bar! I think it'd be a good man-box for guys that are into weigh-lifting and things like that; it's really not geared towards women whatsoever.Nonetheless, I thought it was very kind they sent them out for people to try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 29, 2012)

I have Glossybox, Birchbox, and just resubbed to Myglam. I did have Sample Society and Beauty Army but cancelled those. I'll probably sign back up at different times. I like bouncing around between certain subs that way I get something different each month but my "tried and true" subs are Glossybox and Birchbox.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 30, 2012)

I have Birchbox and a monthly sub to perfumesforabuck.com. I just got my first set of perfume samples. It's $12.95 a month + $1.00 when they ship the samples, I think. I got 2 sets of samples. I was under the impressiin that I would get 1 set of 5 for June and not get the.other set of 5 until I was billed in July, but it looks like they billed me $13.95 on June 26 and again on June 29.


----------



## liziam (Jul 1, 2012)

I have 2 birchbox subscriptions, 2 new beauty test tubes, qvc new beauty test tube, sample society, healthy surprise, and I just signed up for kara's way, 12society and the pop sugar must have bag.

12 society is definitely geared toward men, but they told me they have custom female boxes so I thought I'd give it a try!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm paring way down for the summer! I have canceled almost everything, and after the July box ships, I'll be canceling Birchbox, as well. I will be down to only Glossybox, Cravebox, and Little Black Bag.

I'll likely rejoin Birchbox and Sample Society in the future, but I need to take a hiatus.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 birchbox subscriptions, 2 new beauty test tubes, qvc new beauty test tube, sample society, healthy surprise, and I just signed up for kara's way, 12society and the pop sugar must have bag.
> 
> 12 society is definitely geared toward men, but they told me they have custom female boxes so I thought I'd give it a try!


 How do you like healthy surprise? I just signed up for the starter box yesterday and I hope I fall in love with it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 1, 2012)

*My current subs are:*

Birchbox - keeping 2 accounts only *A+*

Sample Society* B+*

Love with food --&gt; havent received first box yet 

Healthy Surprise --&gt; havent received first box yet 

GlossyBox (undecided about canceling) *B*

JewelMint (skippable) *B+*

QVC Test Tube *A+*

Klutchclub (undecided about canceling)* B*

*Tried and canceled:*

MyGlam

New Beauty Test Tube

Conscious Box

The Soap Box

Shoe Dazzle 

Julep

*Considering joining: *

Yumvelope


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 1, 2012)

I still have Birchbox and MyGlam and I have to say each month it's a toss up with which I'm in love with the most! I love the products that I get in each of them and I find myself reaching for products from both. I did pick Birchbox as my most favorite only because of the rewards program. I eventually want to save up for a Clarisonic Mia....

January: only had MyGlam

February: only had MyGlam

March: Birchbox won! 

April: Birchbox  won by a hair.

May: MyGlam

June:MyGlam


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 1, 2012)

Birchbox
Glossybox
NewBeauty TestTube
Sample Society (July is my first month)

i bought the QVC TestTube last quarter but i don't know that i'll get it this quarter. 

i really liked the spring TestTubes but i'm not as excited about this quarter.  i have been happy with my BB each month for $10 though i do get box envy.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 1, 2012)

Does anyone know of any subscription services just for perfume samples?  I've only heard of PerfumesForABuck.com, which I signed up for in June, but after getting my samples, I'm not sure it's such a good deal.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 1, 2012)

Haven't tried them, but... http://www.perfumeemporium.com/minimonthclub.cfm


----------



## JessP (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anybody get CraveBox? I saw box openings for it on YouTube in May, and it looked really great, but I haven't seen anything else about it. Nobody I'm subscribed to on YouTube did a CraveBox May Review or anything. I am kind of disappointed because I want to see what they thought of the products that came in the box. I will probably search on YouTube for May 2012 CraveBox review in a little bit. Is CraveBox worth the price? I am considering trying it out.


 I subscribe to Cravebox and really enjoy it! For $10 a month, it's a great service with such a fun variety of products. I've received two boxes thus far: May's "Taste of the Tropics" and the limited edition "Summer Spruce Up" box. I also just received an email that July's box will be going out this week and the theme is "Summer BBQ." I have a review of the May box on my blog (in my signature) that you can check out if you want.

Additionally, I like that they offer limited edition boxes - these boxes are a bit different in that you enter via a lottery-type system as they (obviously) have limited numbers of them. You're notified if you've gotten an LE box and then they're promptly shipped out. An upcoming LE box is "Summer Beauty" and I've already signed up to be notified when it's available. I'd recommend to try Cravebox out - they have great CS, let you put your subscription on hold if you want, and offer a variety of different products to try!


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 birchbox subscriptions, 2 new beauty test tubes, qvc new beauty test tube, sample society, healthy surprise, and I just signed up for kara's way, 12society and the pop sugar must have bag.
> 
> 12 society is definitely geared toward men, but they told me they have custom female boxes so I thought I'd give it a try!


 Woo, that's quite a selection!! Is there a difference between the new beauty test tube and the qvc new beauty test tube??


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 2, 2012)

I got so many... I guess I consider July as my "test month" to see which one I'm canceling. Beauty: Birchbox MyGlam LookBag Goodebox BeautyArmy Green Grab Bag Starlooks Starbox Sample Society Glossybox BeautyBox 5 Klutchclub(2 months only, daily candy coupon deal) Beautyfix Jewelry and Accessories: Little Black Bag(will be skipping lots of months lol) Lucid Box PopSugar Planning to cancel: Julep Maven Just Fab Love with Food So far I'm happy with birchbox, beauty army, green grab bag, starlooks, sample society, and glossybox. I don't have time to shop a lot cause of my job and I'm too lazy to Internet shop, so i settled for subscriptions lol If you want me to post any pictures of any of these when I get the July box, let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got so many... I guess I consider July as my "test month" to see which one I'm canceling.
> 
> Beauty:
> ...


 what dont u like about love with food? just wondering cuz I just subscribed to it


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 2, 2012)

Nothing is wrong with it. I'm just more into beauty subscriptions.


----------



## liziam (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *scrapsugargypsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo, that's quite a selection!! Is there a difference between the new beauty test tube and the qvc new beauty test tube??


Yes typically there are a few overlap products, but for the most part they are different.


----------



## liziam (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you like healthy surprise? I just signed up for the starter box yesterday and I hope I fall in love with it.


I'm waiting on my first box to arrive too. I really want to love it too. Gluten free snacks without making trips to whole foods would be a big win for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 3, 2012)

> > Does anybody get CraveBox? I saw box openings for it on YouTube in May, and it looked really great, but I haven't seen anything else about it. Nobody I'm subscribed to on YouTube did a CraveBox May Review or anything. I am kind of disappointed because I want to see what they thought of the products that came in the box. I will probably search on YouTube for May 2012 CraveBox review in a little bit. Is CraveBox worth the price? I am considering trying it out.
> 
> 
> I subscribe to Cravebox and really enjoy it! For $10 a month, it's a great service with such a fun variety of products. I've received two boxes thus far: May's "Taste of the Tropics" and the limited edition "Summer Spruce Up" box. I also just received an email that July's box will be going out this week and the theme is "Summer BBQ." I have a review of the May box on my blog (in my signature) that you can check out if you want. Additionally, I like that they offer limited edition boxes - these boxes are a bit different in that you enter via a lottery-type system as they (obviously) have limited numbers of them. You're notified if you've gotten an LE box and then they're promptly shipped out. An upcoming LE box is "Summer Beauty" and I've already signed up to be notified when it's available. I'd recommend to try Cravebox out - they have great CS, let you put your subscription on hold if you want, and offer a variety of different products to try!


 Wow. Thanks. I am gonna go sign up now. Or get put on the waiting list.


----------



## sunchan (Jul 3, 2012)

sub'd to:

QVC TT

New Beauty TT

BB (2 subs)

Sample Society

Green Grab Bag

cancelled:

Beauty Army (not enuf variety)

Beautyfix (too expensive and few discontinued items made me worry about quality of products)

Glossybox (didn't like the items I got)

Eco Emi (wasn't using the products they were sending me)

Conscious Box (Fun to get but wasn't really using the stuff they were sending me)

Foodzie (wan't impressed with what I got for the $)


----------



## JessP (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. Thanks. I am gonna go sign up now. Or get put on the waiting list.


 Sure thing! I think you'll enjoy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2012)

Good Luck!  After reading about Cravebox last month I signed up and still am on the wait list 



  I tweeted them to see if/when spots opened and they just said  "we will open slots on an ongoing basis. Make sure you click join and become a member. Then fill out your profile."



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow. Thanks. I am gonna go sign up now. Or get put on the waiting list.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 5, 2012)

I like the surprise element of BB, even though my boxes haven't been the best ones so far. I like the products but wish they add more of a variety of products to the lines. The points system rocks. I love SS-it just seems well-done to me, and the $15 coupon pretty much twists your arm to buy something every month. The best value has probably been the QVC TT. Unlike the other boxes, full-size products are not an unexpected surprise but a feature of the box. Like many subscribers, I wish they would add some different lines since they carry so many. I wouldn't have gotten the regular TT but I see that they've added a few makeup extras to the tubes that went out. This looks very tempting to me.

I've been lucky in having great customer service with all these programs, which is why I stay away from GB and MyGlam. Both of them seem overrated, and I have more than enough makeup bags for a makeup apocalyse.


----------



## liziam (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you like healthy surprise? I just signed up for the starter box yesterday and I hope I fall in love with it.


I just got my healthy surprise yesterday and I love it! I ordered the large ($99) and estimate I got about ($92) worth of product. So far everything is delicious so I think it's worth the money to me. It definitely won't last the month for just two people though. There's no way it has 50-60 servings. More like half of that. Not sure how the measure a serving, but I think they are pushing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did you get your healthy surprise box yet?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *scrapsugargypsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Having just discovered the world of monthly beauty boxes, it's really fun going through and seeing all the reviews of the different companies! I can definitely say that these boxes are hit or miss... but a lot of people are subscribed to multiple beauty boxes! I'll admit, I just subscribed to BeatuyArmy, BirchBox and MyGlam!
> 
> ...


 I currently subscribe to Birchbox, Eco-Emi &amp; Curlbox.  I just cancelled Glossybox.  I don't like one better than the other because they're all different.  I like theses  companies equally.  One is for beauty and cosmetics, another for hair andthe other is natural and organic beauty, health and home products.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have Birchbox and MyGlam and I have to say each month it's a toss up with which I'm in love with the most! I love the products that I get in each of them and I find myself reaching for products from both. I did pick Birchbox as my most favorite only because of the rewards program. I eventually want to save up for a Clarisonic Mia....
> 
> ...


The Mia is the best investment I've made for my skin in a LONG time. Seriously. My mom just found out how much it cost after reading about it in a magazine and realizing that there was one sitting in our bathroom (heh, I hide things like that from her) but she was just like "idk.. it really seems to work!"


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Mia is the best investment I've made for my skin in a LONG time. Seriously. My mom just found out how much it cost after reading about it in a magazine and realizing that there was one sitting in our bathroom (heh, I hide things like that from her) but she was just like "idk.. it really seems to work!"


 Haha!  How funny!  I tend to down play how much things cost too because my mom doesn't seem to understand my fascination with makeup and thinks ever additional thing I buy is a waste.  Like she thinks with seven eyeshadows that i have more than enough to last me a lifetime, and while that might be true, I want more shades!  So...I pretend everything's cheaper than it is so she doesn't get all on my case. 

But it's great to know that you love your Mia!  I really am curious to see if it works and reduces my pores.  One of my friends uses one and it really makes a noticeable difference in how her skin looks.

By the way, between my July Birchbox and my July MyGlam bag, I would have to say that MyGlam wins by a hair.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha!  How funny!  I tend to down play how much things cost too because my mom doesn't seem to understand my fascination with makeup and thinks ever additional thing I buy is a waste.  Like she thinks with seven eyeshadows that i have more than enough to last me a lifetime, and while that might be true, I want more shades!  So...I pretend everything's cheaper than it is so she doesn't get all on my case.
> 
> ...


it definitely keeps them clean. I used to get really bad blackheads and I don't anymore. I was in Alaska for two weeks and I didn't bring it because I couldnt figure out how to fly with it without it turning on accidentally, and I could really see the difference in my skin when I didn't have it.


----------



## kat621 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok, I just received my Must Have box from Pop Sugar.  Slightly disappointed, but here's what I received:  A Pop Sugar canvas tote bag, full size Body Drench Pomegranate Crush Body Lotion and full size Body Scrub, two Kind Bars; Madagascar Vanilla Almond &amp; Cashew &amp; Ginger Spice, two lipsticks from Ilia Beauty; Bang Bang &amp; In My Room (both are pinks - something I don't wear) and RGB Nail Color; Minty (light green - yuck) and Doll (nice beige.  I also received from Box Monthly:  Pureology Precious Oil, Self-Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color (I assume a towelette), Two Healthy To Go Green Energy Tea Frusion tea packets (like Crystal Light) St. Claire's Organics Peppermint tin, and a little book called, Wisdom for the sole.  I may or may not do this again this month.  I'll have to think about this over the weekend.  There isn't to much to like about these products, maybe I can give some stuff away.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 28, 2012)

I had never heard of Box Monthly. I am not so sure about it after viewing the homemade website.


----------



## ThisIsAYes (Jul 28, 2012)

I love Eco Emi and My Glam. But I do keep Birchbox and actually Good and Lovely - a box which comes when you get your period. Cool idea.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ThisIsAYes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Eco Emi and My Glam. But I do keep Birchbox and actually Good and Lovely - a box which comes when you get your period. Cool idea.


 Never heard of good and lovely, checking it out now.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 28, 2012)

I love beautyfix!!!!! and birchbox!


----------



## ThisIsAYes (Jul 29, 2012)

```

```
the good and lovely box is fun


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subscribe to Cravebox and really enjoy it! For $10 a month, it's a great service with such a fun variety of products. I've received two boxes thus far: May's "Taste of the Tropics" and the limited edition "Summer Spruce Up" box. I also just received an email that July's box will be going out this week and the theme is "Summer BBQ." I have a review of the May box on my blog (in my signature) that you can check out if you want.
> 
> Additionally, I like that they offer limited edition boxes - these boxes are a bit different in that you enter via a lottery-type system as they (obviously) have limited numbers of them. You're notified if you've gotten an LE box and then they're promptly shipped out. An upcoming LE box is "Summer Beauty" and I've already signed up to be notified when it's available. I'd recommend to try Cravebox out - they have great CS, let you put your subscription on hold if you want, and offer a variety of different products to try!


 Hey Jess - Do you have any reviews of CraveBox on your blog?  Also, do you have a referral link? It sounds like something I'd like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kat621 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yay!  Just got my Glossybox!  I will definitely use every one of the products.  Today I received:  Pedix Heel Resue Balm, Colour Ignite Multi Tone Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm, &amp; Mineral Eyes Shadow Trio and Blushed fragrance.  I Love Glossybox!


----------



## JessP (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Jess - Do you have any reviews of CraveBox on your blog?  Also, do you have a referral link? It sounds like something I'd like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey Kristin! Here's my review of the May box (loved it) - Cravebox May 2012 - I've only blogged about this one as it was the only one thus far that's contained beauty products.

Unfortunately I don't have a referral code because of the way Cravebox is set up - once you sign up for their waitlist, you're entered into a lottery-type drawing system. They pick from "the pool" to add new subscribers every so often. I'll send them an email, though, and see if there is a way to refer friends. If so, I'll send you a PM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Kristin! Here's my review of the May box (loved it) - Cravebox May 2012 - I've only blogged about this one as it was the only one thus far that's contained beauty products.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a referral code because of the way Cravebox is set up - once you sign up for their waitlist, you're entered into a lottery-type drawing system. They pick from "the pool" to add new subscribers every so often. I'll send them an email, though, and see if there is a way to refer friends. If so, I'll send you a PM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!!!


----------



## MamaBreak (Aug 17, 2012)

I cannot believe that people said BirchBox! I am so disgusted with them for this month. They asked me to email them about the complaint. Then they said, when I pointed out that the value of my box overall was not even at $10, that the value was in the service they provide, not in the box. Umm . . . so sending $6 worth of stuff is ok? I got 3/5 of the samples they sent FOR FREE last month in the mail!!!!!

Deleted per TOS


----------



## MamaBreak (Aug 17, 2012)

I have several on MamaBreak. Let's just say CraveBox and I did not part ways as friends. In the end, I cancelled based more on the way I felt customer service, and the CEO, treated me than anything else. The BBQ box was not a hit for me (we only have a gas grill), but previous ones were good.

[SIZE=medium](Deleted link per [/SIZE]*[SIZE=medium]TERMS OF SERVICE[/SIZE]*[SIZE=medium])[/SIZE]

You can see previous month on the site as well (just look on the right hand side, click to show the other months, and there should be 1 for each month for 2 more months)


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, they provide the service of trying what are, for some of us, new products, BUT the value of the contents of the box should be over the cost of the box. In other words, you are right, they're going to lose customers with that kind of response, and I just got my second Birchbox and think "eh" about August.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MamaBreak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cannot believe that people said BirchBox! I am so disgusted with them for this month. They asked me to email them about the complaint. Then they said, when I pointed out that the value of my box overall was not even at $10, that the value was in the service they provide, not in the box. Umm . . . so sending $6 worth of stuff is ok? I got 3/5 of the samples they sent FOR FREE last month in the mail!!!!!
> 
> http://www.mamabreak.com/2012/08/birchbox-august-2012-review.html


A lot of us said that before this month.




This wasn't a good month for them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MamaBreak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Aug 19, 2012)

I saw the razor at my local grocery store for $6 so if that was an "addition" to the box it wouldn't have been worth much without it.

MyGlam this month gave me a full size nail polish, a full size lip gloss and four other items I really like! Of all the boxes I've tried so far,

MyGlam, Birchbox, Beauty Army, NB Test Tube, Conscious Box, and Love with Food, the two I can say I loved getting and trying all

the "stuff" are:

Love with Food

and

My Glam!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 19, 2012)

I just got off the wait list for Cravebox. I am so excited.


----------



## dancingechoes (Aug 20, 2012)

I get BB, SS, and Hammock Pack so far. I'm trying to decide between BB and SS after my first month. Wasn't crazy about BB but the products that SS features are so expensive and the last thing I need is to pick up an expensive skincare habit! lol 

I think my favorite might be Hammock Pack though. I love getting a little box full of goodies and gifts every month!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 20, 2012)

For the month of August so far I have to say Sample Society is on the top of my list. I love what I received and their customer service is out of this world. I haven't received my Glossybox yet though.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Sep 1, 2012)

I just received my BirchBox and BeautyArmy. I have a BeautyFix on the way. I am very disappointed with BeautyArmy: super small samples, no deluxe samples. I didn't get one of the samples I requested and got a small vial of perfume instead. I think I'll stick with BirchBox and BeautyFix for now.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 1, 2012)

Subscriptions ATM:


Birchbox x2 (cancelling one once I have even amount of points)
Glossy Box
Loose Button
Little Black Bag (skipped this month -- expensive)
Shoe Mint
For the Makers (first month, excited for this one)

Cancelled:


MyGlam
one of my Birchboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
BeautyArmy


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 1, 2012)

Julep is my absolute favorite! I love the quality of their polishes and each month they send out polishes that align with the current season/month/holiday.


----------



## cutpiece (Sep 1, 2012)

*Just Subscribed*


Starbox
Glossybox
Love with food
CurlKit
Wantable.co
Sample Society
Beauty Fix

*Already Subscribed*


Julep Maven (love the nail polishes + product + discounted monthly add ons) 

*Cancelled*


MyGlam- wasn't in the love with the products. 
Birchbox- Did not feel that sub was worth the price.


----------



## exoherinexoh (Sep 2, 2012)

I just subscribed to Julep (first box for a penny!!) Beautybox5, and sample society. I'm currently awaiting for them to arrive. So excited! I'm also planning on subscribing to one called Starbox, because you're guaranteed 3-4 full sized products, and I've heard lots of good things!


----------



## JaclynO (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cutpiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Just Subscribed*
> 
> ...


 Cool! We wanted to let you know our desktop site is now up and running too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolidragonnn (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am thinking about subscribing to MyGlam/IPSY in the coming year, but I want to make sure I know all my options first. I have a low budget so I don't want to go over the $10 range (or $12 is okay too I guess), and I am mostly interested in makeup products over fragrance/lotions/hair products. Could people give me some suggestions? I was thinking of BirchBox too but my friend told me that they recently have poor beauty boxes (with really small sample sizes), so I'm a little iffy about that (since I'm not sure how long I will subscribe for and don't want any misses, only hits). Thank you for the help in advance!


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolidragonnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone, I am thinking about subscribing to MyGlam/IPSY in the coming year, but I want to make sure I know all my options first. I have a low budget so I don't want to go over the $10 range (or $12 is okay too I guess), and I am mostly interested in makeup products over fragrance/lotions/hair products. Could people give me some suggestions? I was thinking of BirchBox too but my friend told me that they recently have poor beauty boxes (with really small sample sizes), so I'm a little iffy about that (since I'm not sure how long I will subscribe for and don't want any misses, only hits). Thank you for the help in advance!


If makeup is what you'd like I suggest Ipsy over Birchbox or Sample Society. I subbed to birchbox for 2 months and got one makeup item. Sample society has been mostly skincare/fragrance since I've been subbed. The Lookbag is in your budget, but they are still iffy I think. Quite a few of the products they sent out are discontinued or expired. I can't think of any others in the sub $15 range, but maybe someone else can offer more suggestions.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol, is GoGoGirlfriend really on the voting ballot?


----------



## MiladyJean (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello,

My vote is for New Beauty Test Tube. 

I know it costs more, but I get more full size and larger sized samples.I also like that all samples are the same and it was really annoying seeing some boxes that were better than mine with all those dratted foil/plastic packets. I cancelled SS and  BB.

I now get Glossy Box, New Beauty Test Tube, 1 more Loose Button Luxe Box, Ipsy, Julep (skippable), and Beauty Army (7 months left on a 1 year subcription and skippable).


----------



## lolidragonnn (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If makeup is what you'd like I suggest Ipsy over Birchbox or Sample Society. I subbed to birchbox for 2 months and got one makeup item. Sample society has been mostly skincare/fragrance since I've been subbed. The Lookbag is in your budget, but they are still iffy I think. Quite a few of the products they sent out are discontinued or expired. I can't think of any others in the sub $15 range, but maybe someone else can offer more suggestions.


 Thank you for your advice! I also found BeautyArmy, do you know much about it? I just like how they let you choose their samples. I already signed up for a December My Glam bag so I'm excited for that next month, but will wait for BeautyArmy to have something good up before I try it out.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolidragonnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone, I am thinking about subscribing to MyGlam/IPSY in the coming year, but I want to make sure I know all my options first. I have a low budget so I don't want to go over the $10 range (or $12 is okay too I guess), and I am mostly interested in makeup products over fragrance/lotions/hair products. Could people give me some suggestions? I was thinking of BirchBox too but my friend told me that they recently have poor beauty boxes (with really small sample sizes), so I'm a little iffy about that (since I'm not sure how long I will subscribe for and don't want any misses, only hits). Thank you for the help in advance!


Starlooks Starbox for sure if you are wanting makeup.


----------



## Schmootc (Nov 20, 2012)

I subscribe to:

Popsugar Must Have

Birchbox

GlossyBox

Sample Society

Discover with Marta

Bulu Box

Love with Food

Julibox

Yikes. Seems like such a long list when I look at them all together. I used to get New Beauty Test Tube, but when the credit card I had on file with them expired, I wasn't impressed enough with the last couple of quarters to bother providing them with new info. I had been starting to get repeat items and the last few boxes hadn't been so good. Sample Society is definitely my current favorite.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 21, 2012)

I subscribe to :

Beauty Army

Julep

Ipsy

Sample Society

New Beauty Test Tube(quarterly)

Beauty Fix(quarterly)

Favorite one for this month has to be Ipsy and I think it will stay that way


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2012)

In the past month i've subscribed to:

Birchbox

Ipsy

Julep

Glossybox (Germany)

Glossybox man(Germany)


----------



## heatwebb000 (Nov 29, 2012)

I just dropped the look bag bc i didn't get Nov bag and last month they shipped expired products.  I liked the 1st bag but since I didn't get 2nd bag I dropped it.  I just dropped one Birchbox I was not impressed with my 2nd box every month so I just canceled.  I did start Starlooks in Dec you get a 15 pallet eyeshadow kit so I can't wait and sample society so I will let you know.


----------



## Kellicouture (Dec 8, 2012)

Why do you like it so much?  How do you subscribe?


----------



## indigoshoes (Feb 9, 2013)

I am subscribed to a few - I love getting surprises every month and love trying out new products before buying full price at sephora or online. I am a beauty product junkie so this works for me - I select a few samples to try each week. I also do a Sunday spa day regularly so I try out the scrubs, soaps, lotions. Glossybox has not impressed me so far. I do like Ipsy My Glam and Top Box for their mix of beauty care and makeup. Starlooks is one of my favorite for makeup - they offer full size makeup products - great quality. Lip Factory is also a favorite - they offer brands I have not seen before instead of drugstore or mass market so that is fun to try.  Beauty Box 5 is fun - mostly just samples, but not an expensive monthly payout. Julep Maven is OK - all nail polish. I do like nail polish,but not enough to need 2 or 3 new colors every month. Eco Emi I like because it is all eco and cruelty free - includes products like toothpaste and household so not only beauty. Loose button is quarterly - and has great products, heavy focus on l'Oreal and its companies I find but good value for the cost. Natural Beauty Box I am going to let lapse - I loved the idea of more natural products but not impressed with their offering. Fortune Cookie soap I have only received one box so far as it is quarterly- I enjoyed it - soap, lotions, hand sanitizers - very innovative scents and packaging. Shiny Set is a jewelry subscription out of Edmonton in Canada - not impressed as it states to be a monthly service - I signed up in November and to date have ony received one box. Misto Coffee I signed up for 6 months as a Xmas gift for my brother - samples of coffee from around the world monthly - he is loving it. They have great customer service - I highly recommend this one. Seasons Box is Canadian - lifestyle products rather than makeup or beauty - this is the BEST one so far. A bit pricier but the products received are high quality and so beautifully individually wrapped they may a great stash of gifts to give (hostess, birthdays, recognition to employees). Divalicious Delights is a quarterly box with local etsy (small business) products - I like this one.Canadian and a good assortment.  There are some US boxes - Tantalizing Sampler, Sampler Village and Out of the box sampler - that offer same small business etsy, natural products - shea butter soaps and lotions, scented wax tarts - of these Out of the box sampler is my favorite, however recent postal increases have made shippng pricey.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm subscribed to:

Ipsy

Birchbox

Lip Factory Inc

PopSugar Must Have

    I'm giving PSMH only to March and if they include any more clothing items, or clothing vouchers/discounts I'm dropping them with malice of forethought.

Just joined Wantable Jewelry tonight, because I figure PSMH will blow it next month too.

Dropped Beauty Bar/Sample Society because I prefer color cosmetics, not skin and hair care.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 15, 2013)

I just voted for gogogirlfriend. LMAO!!!


----------



## laelene (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm all about Yuzen!! With luxury eco-friendly products that are worth a good 2-3 times their price point of $26/box (shipping included), I get such a deal on awesome skincare, beauty, home, and food items. Don't be fooled by the size of some of these things; they last so long!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 21, 2013)

I've turned into such a box junkie.  This is what I'm subscribed to for March:

(Regular subscription)

Ipsy

Birchbox

Graze

Testing in March using freebie/discount codes - thank goodness, I won't be able to keep them all going but might as well try them:

Popsugar  (did this in Feb, was disappointed, giving them one more month)

Julep (got my free box, probably going to skip most months, I like their polish but I don't use it enough to keep this as a regular sub) Lip Factory  Starlook Goodies  Love w food  Fancy


----------



## g0ldylox1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm subscribed to Sample society Glossy box USA Pop Sugar (gift) Beauty Army Birchbox (gift my first will be March) I'm on Ipsy waiting list. I've been waiting 5 weeks!! I'm hoping to join soon...


----------



## StyleLynn (Mar 2, 2013)

I wish Birchbox was open to Canadian subscribers!


----------



## beautyhustler (Mar 3, 2013)

I wish Luxe Box was open to US Subscribers!


----------



## violetdoll (Mar 8, 2013)

I subscribe to Ipsy (MyGlam) and Starlooks Starbox. 

The Starbox is awesome.  You get 4-5 full sized make up products every month for $15 plus less than $2 shipping.  It's all Starlooks brand make up but it's good quality stuff and their customer service is really great.  For February we got a lip liner, lip gloss, gel eyeliner/cream eye shadow, and a tube of HD blush, all full sized.  It was my first month getting it but I researched it all the way from the start of the service and everyone seems really happy with the quality of everything they've got. In February they sent the most gorgeous mint green sparkly eyeliner, along with a blush and a brown eyeliner and a bracelet actually, but that's not typical for them to send jewelry.  In December they sent a 15 shade eyeshadow palette that sells for $99 on the website.  The box it comes in is really cute and they send you a quartz crystal every month with the box.  You get a bonus birthday box during the month of your birthday as well.  The one gripe I do have is that I want to buy more products from them but their website needs some improvement.  The swatches are not real photos of the products and you can't tell what the colors really look like.  I have heard from their facebook page that they are going to change that but I won't buy anything until then.  With the exception of one lip gloss color that I saw on YouTube and it was to die for.  I just think more people should check this box out.  It's all make up all the time, full sized stuff.  I believe they worked with one of MAC's chemists to formulate their products, so they are good quality.   They don't do a preview of the contents like Ipsy but they do a lookbook each month that hints at what you might get. 

As far as Ipsy goes, I've been subscribed for a few months.  I loved the January bag, was lukewarm about February and from the previews of March, I think I'll like this month.  If I had to pick just one, I'd stay with Starlooks for sure.


----------

